
Fairphone 3 - 2muchcoffeeman
https://shop.fairphone.com/en/?ref=header%26amp;
======
squeezingswirls
I really would want to buy a Fairphone 3 but it isn't possible to install a
free OS on it currently, so I'll stick with my Fairphone 2 running Ubuntu
Touch for now.

